# reading error codes



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

I am not sure if this is the right place where to post. I am playing around with INPA faults reading. I got all ok except what follows:

*0X12 DME/DDE OKAY 2 Fehler eingetragen.
0x7100 0x68.
0x7000 0x28.*

Any help how to read this?

I understand it is a kind of recorded fault related to engine CUs...can I understand more?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

vince59 said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place where to post. I am playing around with INPA faults reading. I got all ok except what follows:
> 
> *0X12 DME/DDE OKAY 2 Fehler eingetragen.
> 0x7100 0x68.
> ...


Open your DME/DDE directly with INPA and read fault codes. This way you should get descriptions of codes. Reading through functional jobs only shows code numbers.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

ap90500 said:


> Open your DME/DDE directly with INPA and read fault codes. This way you should get descriptions of codes. Reading through functional jobs only shows code numbers.


Thanks..I am not yet fully aware about INPA capabilities ad use and I am still in the process of setting INPA for best performance. Sometimes I get report that something is missing and some jobs can not be performed. 
I hope I have this option active in my INPA set. I checked the ENGINE menu in INPA but it seems my engine is not listed at all.
What I have in the menu is:

DDE7.3 FOR N57
MSD85.0 FOR N63
MSD8.7 FOR N54
MSD8.7 FOR N54 (MASTER)
MSV90 FOR N52 TUE
ELECTRONIC FUEL-PUMP CONTROL (EPK)

as I have an N47 do you think my INAP set will cover the job?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

I found the way to activate the DDE modifying the cfgdat in INPA having the correspondign IPO files. Now the DDE appears in the menu. Should I check/add anything else?

For the DDE I have the IPO file DDE7N47 (on the car listing I see DDE 7.01 4 zylinder N47 TU) but which one should I activate for the DME? is it another unit?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

vince59 said:


> Thanks..I am not yet fully aware about INPA capabilities ad use and I am still in the process of setting INPA for best performance. Sometimes I get report that something is missing and some jobs can not be performed.
> I hope I have this option active in my INPA set. I checked the ENGINE menu in INPA but it seems my engine is not listed at all.
> What I have in the menu is:
> 
> ...


Edit. I remembered incorrectly so removed this text. Inpa indeed uses primarily .ipo files.

You can try to find your ecu name by opening G_MOTOR.GRP or G_MOTOR2.GRP with tool32.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

so hopefully once "activated" the DDE call in the menu and having the dde7n47.ipo file INPA should be working fine...


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

vince59 said:


> so hopefully once "activated" the DDE call in the menu and having the dde7n47.ipo file INPA should be working fine...


I wrote incorrectly before, Inpa uses .ipo files which in turn use .grp and .prg files. ISTA uses some job in some .prg with some argument  to identify all modules in the car. I can check it out later.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

yes please I need help for the right settings.

Thanks


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

ap90500 said:


> Edit. I remembered incorrectly so removed this text. Inpa indeed uses primarily .ipo files.
> 
> You can try to find your ecu name by opening G_MOTOR.GRP or G_MOTOR2.GRP with tool32.


I am studying and things are getting a little bit more clear...I found RGP and PRG files in EDIABAS ECU and IPO files in INPA fxx ...
I assume that having all file job could be performed.
My DDE is identified (?) by INPA as D72N47A0 and I have such a file name under EDIABAS/ECU folder.

I guess I have to read D_MOTOR.GRP .why are you suggesting G_MOTOR?

I actually never used tool32 so far. I guess I can use it for better identifying of DDE am I right?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

What car do you have? My 530d with 258hp uses that .prg for dde. Dde=digital diesel electronics, dme=digital motor electronics=gasoline engine. I am suggesting g_motor because ista and inpa uses it. It is still not said that d_motor is incorrect. If .grp identifies something, I think that it does it correctly. .grp points you to correct .prg


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

my car is a 2liter diesel 4 cyl N47 motor.

I am trying to keep up the pace with you...some confusion about d_ and g_motor.grp pointing...and relations beteween .grp and .prg files

Now I need to make some light on tool32 use


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

vince59 said:


> I found the way to activate the DDE modifying the cfgdat in INPA having the correspondign IPO files. Now the DDE appears in the menu. Should I check/add anything else?
> 
> For the DDE I have the IPO file DDE7N47 (on the car listing I see DDE 7.01 4 zylinder N47 TU) but which one should I activate for the DME? is it another unit?


Hello!

Could you explain me in which way you modified the cfgdat to see the right DDE?

I've the same problem with my M5. The S63 DME is also not visible in the menue.

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Vince59 found this old but excellent post by miotoo: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7663168&postcount=1

There are instructions to read SGDB (.prg) name of every module in car through INPA functional jobs. For F-series the same thing can be done with tool32 by opening F01.prg and running job "ident_funktional". Also group file (.grp) names for the ecus are listed but they are not important on this.

In Inpa folder there is a subfolder named SGDAT which includes all .ipo files (INPA scripts) and in ediabas folder you can find a subfolder named ECU which contains all .prg files (SGDB files). If you are missing some scripts or SGDB files, download lates sp-daten files and copy files in sgdat-folder to INPA's sgdat-folder, then copy .prg files to ediabas ecu-folder. When copying files, do not overwrite newer files. Easy way to do this is to open command prompt and use xcopy with proper flags. If you are using the same INPA as me, correct folders are c:\ec-apps\inpa_fxx_v.2\sgdat and c:\ediabas\ecu

Inpa main menu is defined in c:\ec-apps\inpa_fxx_v.2\cfgdat\inpa.ini
This file can be viewed or edited with notepad. I have F07, F10 and F11 under function button F3 so three lines for that look like this:

F3 = F07
F3_Text = F07 (F10/F11)
F3_ARCHIV = SGBD_F07

So the correct menu file for my F11 is named F07.ENG or *maybe* F07.GER if inpa is configured to run in german (first line, F3 = F07)

.ipo file is at least usually named like .prg file so SGDB name KOMB01 -> script name is KOMB01.ipo. You open your menu file with notepad (for example c:\ec-apps\inpa_fxx_v.2\cfgdat\f07.eng) and add a line to correct section, for example under line BODY:

ENTRY= KOMB01,INSTRUMENT CLUSTER (KOMBI),

so it goes like this: ENTRY={ipo name without the extension},{description that is shown in inpa},

Do not forget that last comma on the line.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

correct...


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

vince59 said:


> correct...


Of course :bigpimp:


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

I need to better understand how to use tool32. So far I have an "identification lesen" from INPA where I have a list of all MODULES (I guess) - example NBT - they are listed under SGDB; then I have GRUPPE and I have a G followed by a name - example G MMI - then an SGBD-ID that is a bit - example 0x1a30.

My guessing now is that I have to open tool32 and select the "relevant" file...is this correct?

Now under tool32 I can choose the SGBD.PRG or the Groupfile.GRP and I can access some jobs...what is the differencies between the two choices? Do they perform different jobs?

I am going through the tool32 manual and I getting some infos. I jsu would be sure, very sure, about jobs to perform and job to NOT ABSOLUTELY perform ;-))


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

ap90500 said:


> If you are missing some scripts or SGDB files, download lates sp-daten files and copy files in sgdat-folder to INPA's sgdat-folder, then copy .prg files to ediabas ecu-folder. When copying files, do not overwrite newer files. Easy way to do this is to open command prompt and use xcopy with proper flags. If you are using the same INPA as me, correct folders are c:\ec-apps\inpa_fxx_v.2\sgdat and c:\ediabas\ecu
> 
> .


I can not find file to update my prg t_grtb.prg as you suggested...any help?


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

can someone instruct me on prg update?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

If you open group file with tool32, it will identify the correct .prg file.

You must download latest sp-daten files, ask from shawnsheridan.


----------

